# What Chinese Watch Are You Wearing Today? - March 2012



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I haven't worn a pocket watch for a while, so today I've taken out the Meihualu:










The dial has been painted by a previous owner. While I know it is far from original condition, I like the look of it.

For those who are not familiar with it, the Jilin HJ1A Meihualu is a somwhat historically significant watch as it is powered by possibly the last all-new design for a mass-produced pocket watch movement (there was an obscure and little used pin-lever type made in Jinan which might have been slightly later), but certainly it was the last jewelled-lever pocket-watch movement. Anything more recent is either hand-made _haute horologie_ or based on a more archaic design.

The HJ1A was developed in parallel with the Tongji wristwatch and shares much of the design, but scaled up significantly. Thus it is also unusual in being a genuine pocket-watch movement with directly driven sweep second hand. The only other examples I can think of for that feature is the aforementioned Jinan Chunyan and some Swiss watches made specifically for the Chinese market back in the 19th century. So it's very much a Chinese thing.

Anyway, enough talk. Here's another picture:










Now over to you.

What Chinese watch are you enjoying today? (And what is it about your watch that you find interesting?)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah, the new March thread:-! Let me add the one that's on my wrist today:


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today I'm using this:


























With regards,
LM


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Alpha PO day! :-!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

For me, a close cousin of this one:


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai peacock dial


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

To put this on the same page for historical continuity with Chascomm's Meihualu pocket watch, and to mark the beginning of Rev. 2 of the epic WCWAYWT thread, I'll post this 44mm lug to lug Meihualu _wrist_watch which is fairly rare, huge for a VCM, and that was built using the identical Jilin HJ1A pocket watch movement Chascomm noted above:


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

This one arrived yesterday. Better photos when I have time. Huanghe.


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Im wearing My hand wind Parnis that arrived an hour ago..


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I'm using this:
> 
> ...


What kind of clasp is this? Did it come with the watch? If not where did you get?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

My March 2nd watch:









Have a great weekend :-!

Martin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* _Endurer_


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

Seagull D304, the lesser known Chinese Air Force Chronograph re-issue:


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Been a while since I had this one on:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

AK Homme


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* '_Endurer_', again b-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Vintage Sunday



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Vintage Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh this watch got an interesting hand  ... wait a minute


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Today is my brand new, straight out from the box 1963 Re-issue from US Sea Gull that arrived about two hours ago  . Thank you Kevin !!!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

savagespawn said:


> What kind of clasp is this? Did it come with the watch? If not where did you get?


Hi *Savagespawn*, 
The clasp is a butterfly clasp, and came with the watch.










Regrads,
LM


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Toady I,m using this:

























With regards,
LM


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today the Beijing:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today's watch is the SeaGullMariner on mesh:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Same Sea Gull China Air Force Re-issue but today in combat gear.


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Today's watch is the SeaGullMariner on mesh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Beijing SZB-1C Shuangling 40 jewel automatic with quick-set instant-jumping date










Here is the deceptively ordinary-looking motor:










Today I set the date and the time, then gave it a few shakes and strapped it on. Don't ever bee fooled into thinking that a Tongji automatic is incapable of winding itself. It just needs to be done right.

Another photo:










In case you hadn't guessed, it's one of my favourites.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Alpha Panda for me today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## cybertrancer (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all! b-)

Moon almost full (will be tomorrow)... :-d


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,
Today I use this one:


































Have a nice day,
LM


----------



## PhantomACE (Feb 5, 2012)

Luisão said:


> Hi All, Today I use this one:


Nice watch! Can you tell anything about it?


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

In the morning it was the M172s but in the afternoon after it arrived, brand new right out off the box, another variant of the China Air Force Reissue.
Google seagull1963 and you will kow when you find it ;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today my favorite with a blue shirt:









But also with others, I love it's vintage looks:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

PhantomACE said:


> Nice watch! Can you tell anything about it?


Hi *PhantomACE*, thanks for the your kind words, I'm glad you like it!

There is not much to say about this watch, is a Portuguese brand, the Celsus, which uses Miyota movements and in this case, Seagull. This model is one of the tops of range of the brand, and therefore comes under the name Passion. Like in the Timex, TX series.

The brand is well known and well accepted at national level, and the products are of very good quality, at very affordable prices!

Kindest regards,
LM


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi again,

Today I'm using this PO homage, by PARNIS.


































Have a nice day,
LM


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

wuyi and SARB065-5 by NineFace, on Flickr


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Furong (Lotus) from Hengyang


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* "_ENDURER_", again ;-)


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Ah, the new March thread:-! Let me add the one that's on my wrist today:


Now why can't I ever find Alpha watches that look like this???


----------



## rider108 (Jan 20, 2012)

My first chinese watch! Just came in the mail today.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Triton, what brand is this?


----------



## ilovesandwiches (May 25, 2009)

wessa said:


> Today is my brand new, straight out from the box 1963 Re-issue from US Sea Gull that arrived about two hours ago  . Thank you Kevin !!!


Very nice!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Today PARNIS U-Boat homage.

















































Have a nice weekend,
LM


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Changcheng (Great Wall)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Shepperdw said:


> Now why can't I ever find Alpha watches that look like this???


Here you go : Alpha Watch


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Sea-Gull early '70s "29 Jewel" auto case shipped with ST5 hand-wind


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

A not-so-automatic Seagull St5d ;-)










Regards,

Martin


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Martin_B said:


> A not-so-automatic Seagull St5d ;-)


Hmm... indeed! :-!
I sense a theme.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

M187s on Croc Elite Black by BradyStraps.


----------



## Zachary Goshert (Feb 20, 2012)

My new Parnis that just came in today from HK! Number 2 in my new collection and I think I like it the best. Great watch for only $50 shipped.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Blue Sea-Gull with ST16 movement, 24 hour hand, from just before they started pushing the brand into luxoland,


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

My Seagull 1963 this weekend:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Chascomm said:


> Triton, what brand is this?


Self mod watch, Mixing explorer and submariner together, drill a hole at 4.30 O clock for date font and dial marker relume with super luminova.... Finally cyclops remove.

Using a Soki Sub as the base watch.


----------



## TO_ARCH (Dec 29, 2009)

Music, watches (WUYI), coffee ....


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Another cheap auto:








It came with a nice steel bracelet, but I still have to remove some links


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

skywatch said:


> Hmm... indeed! :-!
> I sense a theme.


Hehe, quite a coincidence, I did not see your post, until after I posted mine 

-edit- Oh, and my watch of the day:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Today, March 10th ...









Doesn't get much more Chinese than this one :-d


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Nanning 2813 in this Artron...


Montage Aston M Artron by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## frailer5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Zachary Goshert said:


> View attachment 647907
> My new Parnis that just came in today from HK! Number 2 in my new collection and I think I like it the best. Great watch for only $50 shipped.


Agreed. I have one the same. On my wrist as I type. Awaiting a replacement for a dodgy Big Pilot, also ordered a Militare, titanium case, blue face. Probably see in a week. I'll need to get on top of macro on my Fujifilm S1600. Most pics here seem to have been taken with high-end digital SLRs, by the looks,


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Meihualu (sika deer) from Jilin


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ALPHA "Panda" on _Heritage_ NATO


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

Seagull M201S


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

63 for today~


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Taking the Jinji to meeting...









This gorgeous watch was a gift from AlbertaTime :-!


----------



## Jrule (Nov 5, 2011)

Just picked this one up a few days ago


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today my MB moonphase:










问候,

马丁


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Alpha Explorer at the moment.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today the Seagull DJ, still on leather.









Thinking if I should put it back on the bracelet, or is that too blingy? :think:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Starting the week with PARNIS, U-Boat homage.










































Have a nice day,
LM


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Nanning 2813 movement..


Montage Aston M Artron by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## ALAMO (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shanghai 7120


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

From the "old" Hong Kong


----------



## Jrule (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

I would keep the leather strap, no doubt!



Martin_B said:


> Today the Seagull DJ, still on leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## sebas0902 (Sep 1, 2009)

namiki-pilot-y-old-tape-tao-international por sebas0902, en Flickr


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today, Skeleton Day.

Love the loud, slow beat of the Hangzhou.



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Holographic Zhufeng


----------



## TO_ARCH (Dec 29, 2009)

ST-5D!


----------



## Undisclosed (Feb 17, 2012)

_Ballon Bleu de Winner_ arrived this morning  For £9.99 delivered I can't complain. If it lasts til the weekend I'll report back on what the ladies think of it ;-)


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

Seagull tourbillon:


----------



## koulukatu (Sep 30, 2011)

saskwatch said:


> Meihualu (sika deer) from Jilin


This is nice! Where can I buy these watches?


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Yanan


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

koulukatu said:


> This is nice! Where can I buy these watches?


Thanks! 

The short answer: Taobao

The long answer: I sent you a pm


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today the Square Chronotac. One of the only two watches I have with an ST17 inside.










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi fellow's

Today with this PARNIS Sub homage.










































With regards,
LM


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

saskwatch said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The short answer: Taobao
> 
> The long answer: I sent you a pm


Please send me this PM too =))
(Maybe we need such sticky FAQ here?)
I'm very fond of oldschool watches with textured dials
Your catches of such VCM are awesome and thanks for all the pics and info!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today TaoDay:










regards,

Martin


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today with my latest acquisition, PARNIS Panerai Style.


























































Have a nice day,
LM


----------



## ALAMO (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Great shot Alamo :-!

I wear my 4 year old alpha sub today:









regards,
Martin


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Hai Shi (sea lion) from Shanghai


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Today *PO* homage, by PARNIS.


















































With regards,
LM


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

My new MontieK Tourbillon MPTS-01.

Guess I will be wearing this for quite a while on a daily basis. =D


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Shanghai Type 114 Reissue Series 1:


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> Shanghai Type 114 Reissue Series 1:


Great choice of strap :-!

I've just put a few watches back on bracelets. Today the GMT:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

simple nondescript chinese made watch sold in Canada..clearance sale for around $6.00....BUT the Nanning 2813 is super good!


Montage Aston M Artron by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

YinBei


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Daytona "RED", on the new NATO from *Watchgecko* b-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Reno said:


> Daytona "RED", on the new NATO from *Watchgecko* b-)


Ohh, nice :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Ohh, nice :-!


Thanks Martin. Not too bad, hey ? ;-)


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Wuyi on Teju Today


----------



## watchyourself (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so jealous of you Seagull 1963 owners! Where do I find these at a reasonable price these days?

And I never gave the Red Daytona the time of day before but that bad boy POPS on that strap combo!

Here is my lazy Saturday, camera phone shot in bed, a Chinese American cousin of Martin's watches....the Alpha USA milsub on Hadley Roma oyster.


----------



## lucas_buck (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Alamo,
The black watch with the open heart mechanism and retrograde date and day reserve looks really nice. What is it called and the model number?

Whilst looking at that, I also noticed on your image shack page that there is steel auto Shanghai which looks like it is based on the ST25 type mechanism. It also has a black strap .

Also there are two Shanghais with two open hearts mechs/tourbillons?, one with gold and one with blue hands. Do you have the names and model numbers for those two as well?

They are all amazing looking watches!


----------



## nagyg (Oct 24, 2011)

Wuyi on Hirsch Ascot


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today the Parnis(?) Pilot:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Going exploring (well, to work really).


----------



## Edward76 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah, the new March thread:-! Let me add the one that's on my wrist today:


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Guys!

Today for me, also a Parnis Big Pilot.










































Have a nice week,
LM


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Wearing my bagelsport with steelback ;-)
(actually it's all steel, but someone thought it would look nice on the dial..o|)










regards,

Martin


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Quick shot of my Zungu that just arrived! I'll definitely post a thread later on.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Wore this Everbright today for a little bit. I also have a Winner that I customized. :-!:-!

















This started life with white hands, black case. brought case and crown down to their bare metal, painted hands, hand my initials made into a stylized logo etc. etc. It always gets comments out in the wild.









Peace,
Preston


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm wearing a Sea-Gull today:










... and look, it has a CO-AXIAL train ;-)










https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/tian...trademark-infringement-baselworld-664595.html


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Huichun (return of spring) from Guiyang


----------



## Otto Phan (May 26, 2008)

ALAMO said:


>


I have no idea what it is but I like it....


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Felt vintage today, so put this 1120 on:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## frailer5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Got 3 days ago..... I like the 24 hour hand, and the inset seconds dial. b-)


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today with my latest acquisition, PARNIS Panerai style.


















































With regards,
LM


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Today, my Alpha USA on Bond Nato.
Picture from some time ago:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Parnis big pilot with power reserve on a Hirsch strap. Love this watch! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Donut...ehm Bagel Expl. II on a black & grey nato.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

ZuanShi SM1A-K 152 from 1982










oh yeah, here's the front of the watch:


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

1963 reissue for me today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## MariuszD (Nov 16, 2011)

Alpha Daytona


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Another Daytona, only in red&#8230;


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Today with Parnis.










































With regards,
LM


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Big, White Parnis 










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Reno said:


> Another Daytona, only in red&#8230;


Handsome combo!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Triton9 said:


> View attachment 660458
> 
> 
> View attachment 660459


Nice Sub homage! I really like the snowflake hands. Where do you find this Tiger brand?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Quint1980 said:


> Handsome combo!


Thanks, Quint !


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

It's sunny, so time for something that goes well with this weather:



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

aron said:


> Nice Sub homage! I really like the snowflake hands. Where do you find this Tiger brand?


Thanks for the compliment!

I bought a blue bagelsport sub homage and mod it with the tiger dial from a ebay seller onlinestorehk.


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Almost forgot to put in today's watch. Trying if I still like the big watches or if I should get rid of them.










Regards,

Martin


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Starting the week with this one:


































Have a very nice week!
LM


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

1964 Shanghai A-581


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

My new Wuyi (which refers to May 1st, 05/01 in China I was told...nice!)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Big sub today









I've bumped out the bezel pearl the first day :-( but replaced it with blue lume


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## captaingreg (Dec 5, 2011)

Bottom right


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Big sub today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that one working out for you? I was just thinking about buying that exact watch. Do you know the strap lug width?


----------



## TO_ARCH (Dec 29, 2009)

Just now!


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Wearing my new Sea-Gull M177S


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

dasmi said:


> How's that one working out for you? I was just thinking about buying that exact watch. Do you know the strap lug width?


It shall be 20mm.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi folks,

Today, using my "anvil"...PARNIS, U-BOAT Thousands Of Feet, Homage.










































With regards,
LM


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Darn, missed yesterday even though I wanted to fill every day of the month in this March thread. So two pictures for this post. Yesterday's watch was inspired by Ron's post, my 581:









Today:









regards,

Martin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Continuing "stick" to the PARNIS, today with this homage to the Sub.










































Have a nice day,
LM


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

feeling peaceful today


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

My vcm Shanghai. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

MartinB, love your 和平 watch, especially the red second hand. Really like the 581 too.. puts my Shanghai to shame. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## MariuszD (Nov 16, 2011)

Today morning Alpha Daytona


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

My new Tao international, with a Hirsch strap:









I think it looks great for the price, the only slight negative is the finish on the minute hand. Also the hands lume is not great.

Yesterday I was wearing:








US Wuyi with a lizard strap which doesn't really work for me, so I put back the original black one.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All,
For me today, it's again PARNIS day.


































Have a nice weekend,
LM


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Tianjin


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

aron said:


> MartinB, love your 和平 watch, especially the red second hand. Really like the 581 too.. puts my Shanghai to shame.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


No shame needed, I love the colored dial shanghais, and no problem that a watch shows it age :-!

Today a home built radi-cali-club-sandwich ;-)


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Soki today; it came in last night...








Seller's picture.

Will do a review and comparison to the Alpha sub later.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

what a beautiful watch?! I want...



Martin_B said:


> Big, White Parnis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been wearing Parnis today:


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

ed21x said:


> what a beautiful watch?! I want...


Hi Ed,

This is a very rare first edition Parnis, with extreme built quality and top grade movement. Worth several thousands of dollars. We could negotiate a sale?

(just kidding, you can get one here for $66+shipping :-d)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Soki today; it came in last night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soki is no match for Alpha in terms of quality but Alpha is 5 times the price of Soki... So depend on what you want.









My Soki mod..


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

fntms said:


> My new Tao international, with a Hirsch strap:
> 
> View attachment 666256
> 
> ...


Arrgghhh... I am considering one of this. Yrs still look great despite your min hand complaint.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

1965 Liaoning


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

TAO _Endurer_ for me today b-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Hanging on the couch today, decided to put this one on:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Shancheng


----------



## ZXZ88 (Mar 7, 2012)

Got this last week from Alex at Perpetual watches and I love it! Also Alex is great to deal with and I'm currently eyeing up a chronograph from him


----------



## tempus09 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like that Perpetual. Are there any other brands that use that gmt movement?
This lovely Sea-Gull for me today.


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

1963 Re-issue:


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Bagelsport for a change.


----------



## luckily (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## luckily (Jul 29, 2012)

http://............com/upload/product/2012-8-1/43499.jpg

http://............com/upload/809/03.jpg


----------

